# كتاب pmbok الطبعه الاخيره الرابعه الجديده لاداره المشاريع من pmi



## ابونور سمور (29 يناير 2009)

كتاب pmbok الطبعه الاخيره الرابعه الجديده لاداره المشاريع من pmi

تحياتى اليكم


----------



## ابونور سمور (29 يناير 2009)

*PMBOK new Edition 4th 2009 Project Management*



جمال السيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ولكن رجاء تنزيله مرة أخرى بطريقة يسهل فتحه بها


 
اتمنى ان يكون الملف جاهزا هذه المره
شكرا


----------



## ابونور سمور (29 يناير 2009)

جربته ونزلت منه نسخه هذه اللحظه 
بالتوفيق انشاء الله

ارجو من اداره المنتدى ازاله المشاركات العليا وشكرا جزيلا على المشاركات الحضاريه التى تقدمونها وجميع الاعضاء بالمنتدى.


----------



## ابونور سمور (29 يناير 2009)

ابونور سمور قال:


> جربته ونزلت منه نسخه هذه اللحظه
> بالتوفيق انشاء الله
> 
> ارجو من اداره المنتدى ازاله المشاركات العليا وشكرا جزيلا على المشاركات الحضاريه التى تقدمونها وجميع الاعضاء بالمنتدى.


 
As mention in the PMBOK 4th edition, there are deferences in proccesses from the previuos edition​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (30 يناير 2009)

*يااخى*

للاسف يااخى 
ابونور سمور الكتاب كما هو هل انت متاكد انى الكتاب نزل ومعاك من الواضح الكتاب لسة منزلش ودى فرقعة فى المنتدى انا نزلتة للمرة التانية من ملفاتك ولكن اللى بيطلعلى زى الصور السابقة اللى انا ارفتها
رجاء رفع الملف بدون ضغطة بواسطة الوينرار ارفعة على كدة ​


----------



## ابونور سمور (30 يناير 2009)

*تم رفع الملف على الرابط*

http://rapidshare.com/files/191499180/ppp.pdf.html

تم رفع الملف على الرابط باعلاه :

-حجم الملف اكبر من متطلبات الرفع من المنتدى بدون ضغط
- الملف عليه حمايه من المصدر - ارجو ان يشتغل الان .


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (31 يناير 2009)

هل المف يعمل عندك يااخى يعنى اية علية حماية من المصدر


----------



## تامرالمصرى (31 يناير 2009)

رجاء رفع الملف على رابط اخر لان هذا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (31 يناير 2009)

على فكرة يا شباب الملف اصلا بينزل من على موقع ال pmi بايظ انا عندى membership وبقالى شهر مش عارف انزل نسخة سليمة
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (1 فبراير 2009)

هو الكتاب مجانى من pmi


----------



## mustafasas (1 فبراير 2009)

مفيش حاجة في pmi مجانية


----------



## Mootaz (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب ولكن محتاج باسوورد


----------



## tariqalshare (9 فبراير 2009)

للأسف ما اشتغل اي لينك منهم ، عكلا رح احاول بكرة احصللكم اياه


----------



## السيف الاخضر (9 فبراير 2009)

صحيح وانا ايضا حاولت انزله من ال pmi
ايضا لم يفتح...هم اصلا يقولون ان هناك مشكلة

نعم للاعضاء هذا الملف مجاني التحميل 
بالنسبة للبروسس في الكتاب الرابع هي 42 وليس 44 وقد ادمجوا اثنين منها في الباقين ولكن لا زلت انتظر على النسخة لاعلم اكثر عن الاختلافات

بانتظاركم اخواني لكي تجدوا لنا وسيلة للحصول على نسخة من هذا الكتاب وسأحاول من جهتي ايضا من المعهد الذي درست فيه

والسلام


----------



## جيلاسي (10 فبراير 2009)

it is not working !!!!! it's a fake dont download

why you did this


----------



## mrshm (12 فبراير 2009)

*الاختلافات عن الطبعة الثالثة*

http://www.pmi.org/Resources/Pages/StandardsFAQs.aspx
ولكم وافر التحية


----------



## mrshm (12 فبراير 2009)

بالمناسبة يا أساتذة عندي النسخة الرابعة التي كانت مطروحة للمراجعة وليس فيها الفهارس 275 صفحة أول كلمة فيها chapter 1 introduction إذا كان أحد يريدها فليراسلني ctybrd***********


----------



## mrshm (12 فبراير 2009)

جيميل دوت كوم للأسف لا أجيد التعامل مع المنتديات ولي مدونتي الخاصة مدونة عصفور المدينة


----------



## mgoumaa (13 فبراير 2009)

we need password..............


----------



## فيجو قطر (14 فبراير 2009)

User Name and Password Please


----------



## maqel (24 مايو 2009)

where is the password ??


----------



## manzy (24 يونيو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxx alot 
we need more


----------



## فراس الحبال (25 يونيو 2009)

*الله يجزيك الخير*

الله يجزيك الخير كنت عم دور عليه من زمان


----------



## فراس الحبال (28 يونيو 2009)

نزلته بس ما فتح بالمرة على فكرة حجمه 1.79 ميغا أنا نزلته من مكان ثاني بملف حجمه 35 ميغا تقريبا بس ما عم يطبع بشكل جيد عم تختفي أحرف معينة من الصفحات ما بعرف ليش 
بس على كل حال الملف المرفق لا يعمل


----------



## مالك الاشتر (29 يونيو 2009)

NOW This is PMBOK 4th Edition 

http://Ashrafede.googlepages.com/PMB...dition_PMI.pdf

Direct Link


----------



## صابر دياب (1 يوليو 2009)

الإخوة الكرام

الكتاب ينزل سليم من موقع الـ(pmi) ولكنه نسخة شخصية للعضو ولن يستطيع أي أحد فتح أي نسخة سوى النسخة الأصلية


----------



## علي الداري (5 يوليو 2009)

_http://Ashrafede.googlepages.com/PMBOK_English_4th_Edition_PMI.pdf_

_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته, يرجى تحميل المل, النسخة الرابعة, حجم الملف حوالي 6 ميغا_


----------



## ihablotfi (6 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

شكرا لكم على المجهود و أرجو أن يعمل الملف:12:


----------



## ahmedbeltagi (9 يوليو 2009)

where user name and password on PMP 4edition


----------



## جيلاسي (12 يوليو 2009)

الملف يتطلب كلمة سر....استغرب وجود عشرات الطرق السهله للتحميل ولكن بعض المشاركين يقومون بتعقيد الامور على انفسهم بطريقه غريبه وتدعو للضحك.

الرجاء اذا اراد شخص ان يقوم بخدمه فليؤديها على اكمل وجه كما نؤديها نحن ومحاولة التبسيط وتجنب تعقيد الامور.


----------



## mohd-omar (30 يوليو 2009)

jazak um allah khair for the valiable book,, I have been lookink for that book for very longtime
thanks


----------



## sewem (31 يوليو 2009)

الكتاب لا يعمل يبدو ان هناك مشكلة


----------



## loveness (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووور و الله يعطيك ألف عافية يا مالك الاشتر و يا علي الداري
انا حملت من روابطكم و شغالة تمااااام زي الحلاوة

يعطيكم العافية يا مهندسين


----------



## المساااااح (28 أكتوبر 2009)

thaaaaanks


----------



## جمال السيد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا أخي الكريم وبارك في جهدك المشكور


----------



## medhat1981 (13 فبراير 2010)

Where the user name and password


----------



## ماجدعلي الطاهر طيب (18 مارس 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في تنزيل ال pmbok eddition 4


----------



## ks1499 (25 مارس 2010)

*ks1499*

The file requires authentication (User/password)...

anyone knows what's it?

Regards.


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك000مع التقدير*


----------



## د.محمد متعم (4 مايو 2010)

جزكم الله خير يا مالك الاشتر....


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## amgad2002 (11 يوليو 2010)

الزملاء الأفاضل 
هل اجد عندكم النسخة العربية من الاصدار الرابع


----------



## Hatman (22 أغسطس 2010)

amgad2002 قال:


> الزملاء الأفاضل
> هل اجد عندكم النسخة العربية من الاصدار الرابع



النسخة العربية الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/get/vfvfAFzY/001_-_PMBOK_Guide_4th_Eddition.html


----------



## ملتزم (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا يا هتمن
وأكرر مرارا الشكر لك
ومن لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
والله أسعدتني بالرابط أسعدك الله في الدنيا وفي الآخرة


----------



## ملتزم (13 يناير 2011)

ارجو وضع الإصدار الخامس باللغتين العربية و الإنجليزية
والشكر مقدما


----------



## Hatman (13 يناير 2011)

هذا الإصدار الخامس ما لدي هو باللغة الإنجليزية فقط 

Project Management 
Professional Exam ​STUDY GUIDE 
*Fifth Edition*​

http://www.4shared.com/file/200285255/beec46ca/PMP_Project_Management_Study_G.html?s=1​


----------



## عسك (14 يناير 2011)

هاتمان ..هل مراجعة الاصدار الخامس مطلوب لاجتياز الاختبار ام اللمطلوب الاصدار الرابع فقط


----------



## eng 3mr (14 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## azds2005 (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------

